

Ask HN: What is your favorite power of 2, and why? - finnh

I&#x27;ve always had a soft spot for 2^8 = 256, the number of display colors on the first mac I ever played with.  At Egghead computer in Bellevue.
======
Errorcod3
2^10 = 1024

The most commonly used power of 2.

~~~
dalke
I dunno. 2^0 seems pretty common to me. :)

I'm more of a 65536 person myself.

